# "It's flooding down in Texas..."



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, not right this minute, but it will be if Hurricane Dean takes a northerly turn! Please send us haunters in Texas some happy thoughts if you have any to spare.

Any of you that might be in South Texas, take care of yourselves, & get out of the way if you have to! Sometimes it's better to evacuate and be alive to haunt another day than to try to sit out the storm at home.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, leave your stuff behind and take care of yourself. EVerything will just look more weathered if it stays there anyway. Seriously be smart...not sentimental.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

"All the power lines are down"

I hope not but come on SRV rocks...

Sending my thoughts to everyone!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> "All the power lines are down"
> 
> I hope not but come on SRV rocks...


Too right! Speaking of SRV, next Monday is the 17th anniversary of his tragic & untimely death.


----------

